# Vergleich 2 Tabellen in Excel



## CANRENE (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
Suche Formel zum Vergleich von 2 Tabellen für eine Inventur.
Tabelle 1   ist  der Sollbestand im Lager. dh. Spalte 1 Nummer Spalte 2 Stückzahl
Tabelle 2   ist der Zählbestand. dh. Spalte 1 Nummer   Spalte 2 Stückzahl.

Da in der 2 Tabellen auch andere Nummer auftreten können die nicht in der 1ten Tabelle sind muss er immer die ganze Tabelle durchsuchen.

Ergebnis sollte dannin einer 3ten Tabelle erscheinen.

Für Profis wahrscheinlich ganz einfach, aber für Neuanfänger in Excel ein Problem

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Info.


----------



## Leola13 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

die Funktion SVERWEIS ist dein Freund.  Sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.

=SVERWEIS(Tabelle1!A1:A6;Tabelle2!A1:B16;2;FALSCH)

Das liefert dir in Tabelle 3,  aus Tabelle 2 (Suchkriterium = deine Nummern aus Spalte 1, Tabelle 1) den Zählbestand. 
2 entspricht der Spalte 2 in Tabelle 2 

Ciao Stefan


----------

